# To reload...or not to reload....



## Aueagle (Apr 15, 2009)

hello all i am looking into reloading handgun ammo 9mm in particular. is it worth my time (how much $ will it actually save me) A and B what kind of prices as far as powder primer casing and bullets am i looking at for say 500 rounds?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I reload 9mm and, buying all my consumables locally and not in bulk, it costs me between $.09 and .10 a round. That's about 1/3 the price of buying new. My press, a Lee Pro1000 cost about $135 with shipping from Midway and I bought a RCBS 505 scale from Ebay for about $25. So it took me about 800 rounds to make up the cost of my hardware investment. :smt023


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
I dont reload 9mm (yet). 
But my wife and I shoot 400-500 38spl a month. 
I dont know how much I save, all I know is I am saving and we shoot much more.:smt023
Its all about getting the most out of your hard earned cash. 
I've just started casting my own and you save mega bucks.
Try it and see.

fusil


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, it is worth it even for 9mm. But as Kev74 mentioned it will take a little while to defray the setup costs.

Reloading can also become a very rewarding (read: addicting) hobby in and of itself. After all my years of shooting I have only recently started reloading. I have to say that I find the process extremely facinating, there is so much one can learn! Also the feeling of using ammo that you have "made" yourself is very satisfying.

Try it, you might like it! :smt023


----------



## Aueagle (Apr 15, 2009)

How many reloads can you get out of the cases?


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Aueagle said:


> How many reloads can you get out of the cases?


Salut,
I can only repeat what I've been told, my reloading buddy has told me you can reload a case as long as it looks safe.:smt023 
For me thats many times. I keep the loads light forpaper punching.
I load 38spl target loads (NEVER HOT/+P) and hope to get my €'s worth for the brass.:mrgreen:

fusil


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You will save a good bit of money over time but reloading as to be seen more as a hobby in my opinion. My reason for that being if you find yourself not liking it then it's going to be more of a chore and the time involved might not be really worth it for you. Some people that have tried it simply don't like it so the money they put out to buy the components and equipment will be used less and less to the point where you can end up with a partial bottle of propellant which can be a liability if forgotten about. And reselling the equipment you can end up on a losing end.

It really is a fun and challenging hobby being you can experiment with different powders and slugs finding a round that your weapon will shoot best. For me it's great to sit down and chunk out ammo while listening to music or more often talk radio for me. It's very relaxing and I find the time involved to be therapeutic.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Aueagle said:


> How many reloads can you get out of the cases?


There is not any set number. I load on the light end of the spectrum and have many cases with 10+ reloads. I inspect all my cases after cleaning them and seldom through any out.

Also +1 on what DJ said about it being a hobby.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

You will not save money by reloading you will only be able to shoot more. 

The biggest savings by reloading is buying your componets in bulk. 

If I was to buy only what I need to load 500 rounds of 9mm:

500 9mm bullets 124 gr jhp 58.99 (Midway)6.00 shipping
500 Primers local purchase to avoid Haz mat fee 13.50 ( split 1K pack)
powder 5grs HP38 1lb @ 26.00 loads 1400 per lb 9.29

total is 87.88 This is with cases I already have. 

Local purchase of comercial 9mm when available runs from 8.50- 10.00 per box of 50 so this is 85.00 -100.00 

If I need to purchase new cases I need to add 50.00 more. 
Since cases can be reused but you never seem to find all of the ones you do shoot I won't include this cost. 
Also Taxes are not being included becase it varies from place to place. 

The other big cost is your time to reload that is why you have to enjoy doing it and not have it be another job but part of your hobby. 

9mm is a break even with reloading there is a bigger cost difference on 380, 38spl, 357mag, 45acp, 40s&w, and any rifle calibers. You just need to buy the compents in bulk to realize this.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can save up to 35% reloading 9mm depending on the slugs you use.:smt033


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Over time you might save money. Mostly you will probably just shoot more. But handloading is quite time consuming. I suggest that you only get into it if you really will enjoy doing it. It requires attention to detail, developing skills, and using sound judgement, as well as enjoying the time you will spend on each step. Handloading is not for someone who just wants to save money.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't load/shoot 9mm. I load and shoot 45acp, 380acp and 357sig. When I set up my Lee Classic Turret Press, I calculated it would take the *$$* I saved from 75 boxes (50 rounds) to pay back my investment in the equipment. That happened within the first year. Others have mentioned that reloading is a hobby. That usually happens AFTER you get set up. It kind of sneaks up on you. If you decide to "roll your own", once you get squared away, stock up on the essentials that you will be using: powders, primers and bullets. Brass can be purchased used, new or picked up off the floor, as many of us brass whores do. Scrounging the brass brings the cost way, way down. Good luck to you in your deliberations.


----------

